# Helping people these days



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have always been the type of person that enjoys helping others. Well I found out that some folks just don't appreciate it when we go all out of our way to help folks out. The man that got our neighbors rooster and hen I tried to help out even gave him my big Delaware rooster, we caught the other rooster and he was suppose to come and get it. All of a sudden he decides he doesn't want it. Then he starts in about all of the chicks he has. Yet before he said he didn't have any chickens left because dogs killed all that he had. Now all of a sudden he has over 100 chicks that he has hatched out.

So then he starts on me about how I must be killing all the chicks in my eggs, because getting a 2% to 10% hatch rate isn't at all good, so I must be trying to hatch them out in an ice cold incubator. Not the fact that I have already hatched out our own eggs and had a 95% success rate (all sold), where the shipped eggs have been stressed so therefore are harder to hatch out.

Then he went on about how I didn't tell him what types of chickens I had around my yard, instead my son told him so he must know more about chickens then I do. The man was just mean and nasty.

I hate to say it but folks like that don't need help at all, other then mental help. The man still is asking people for help even though he has over 100 chicks. What is wrong with people???

I think I need a new shirt that says sucker across the back of it. Luckily I didn't meet him through this forum but I did meet him on another forum.

He keeps asking people to give him games, yet according to him he now has over 80 game chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seen his type before. They say poor, poor me in an attempt to get a bunch of freebies that can then be sold off at sales. They do it quickly so there is little to no expense involved in keeping them. There are quite a few out there.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Seen his type before. They say poor, poor me in an attempt to get a bunch of freebies that can then be sold off at sales. They do it quickly so there is little to no expense involved in keeping them. There are quite a few out there.


Just makes us all feel bad, when we try and help someone and come to find out they really didn't need the help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just don't let this one stop you. There are plenty more out there that do truly appreciate it when help is given. Believe me, it makes up for all those like the type you ran in to. 

It is easier if you can follow them on the net. Its one of the best ways to identify what they're up to. And if something seems hinky, it probably is. Walk away.

Other than being stuck with the rooster you caught, you are not out anything but time. You've been able to remove part of the problem. Now find the problem boy a new home.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A new home like the roast pan haha. No such thing as a bad chicken, I say, cause at the end of the day they all taste lovely. 

I wouldn't worry about the guy either. Wash your hands of that type of folk and keep on going.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah we will most likely cull the rooster this weekend when the kids are home. At least I can make a good soup out of him. As for the guy, if he loses all of his chicks. I sure as the heck will not be helping him out again.


----------

